
How to Recruit Talent–When You're Competing with Giants - ChefboyOG
https://angel.co/blog/how-to-recruit-talent-when-youre-competing-with-giants
======
taprun
How about cut out all of the red tape and poor treatment that big companies
force upon their job candidates?

------
edmanet
Pay higher salaries?

